# Flagstaff to Sedona



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

kind of a tour and kind of a ride. 
They all seem to end up that way. 
Been a while since I came up with anything of interest for this forum.
Camping and Biking is awesome.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man, I do so want to ride with you guys some day.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

That was a good ride.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Excellent pics.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Great report (and Dog pic).

Looks like your lightened your liquid load as you went--good thinking!
(I'm partial to Bourbon as it packs much lighter)


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

i must do this ride some day. considering the only way i've gone to/from sedona/flag is either highway 89A or 17, how long does it take?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

This always seems like such a good idea when I'm reading your ride reports. Then I think about all the stuff I don't have, and its not such a good idea anymore.

Looks like a blast though.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

2cflyr said:


> i must do this ride some day. considering the only way i've gone to/from sedona/flag is either highway 89A or 17, how long does it take?



Mostly all dirt. You can do it in a day. We purposely did it so it was not one day.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

looks like it was a good time. i want to get a MTB bike, but, well, i can't right now. not unless i get a second job.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Snow on the peaks at Flag? Was through there on road tour a few weeks ago. Only 34 degrees when we left Flagstaff for Grand Canyon.

Looks like fun times. Really like the design of your bar and saddle packs. Purchased or homemade?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

theBreeze said:


> Snow on the peaks at Flag? Was through there on road tour a few weeks ago. Only 34 degrees when we left Flagstaff for Grand Canyon.
> 
> Looks like fun times. Really like the design of your bar and saddle packs. Purchased or homemade?



it was fun!
bags on the red bike are all homemade.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

yetisurly said:


> it was fun!
> bags on the red bike are all homemade.


I'm a pretty good seamstress myself. Do you have a pattern/design you'd be willing to share?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------

